# لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح مليون ب



## kamal_john (12 يوليو 2007)

*اختار اي ملف وشوف انت عاوز تعمل ايه !!


دي عبارة عن ملفات دوس خفيفة جدا جدا جدا 
لو عاوز تعمل ريستارت او تقفل سريع او تخرج من المتسخدم المفتوح 


http://www.2shared.com/fadmin/2049672/a3dab5e4/Shutdown.zip

اي خدمة افتكروا الجمايل دي*


----------



## timon20080 (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## timon20080 (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

*البرنامج شغااااال و مية مية    اي الحلاوة دي*


----------



## kamal_john (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

*شكرا علي الردود 
وانا بحضر لحاجة جديدة .. هتشوفوها قريب​*


----------



## merola (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

ميرسى على تعب محبتك


----------



## اشرف جورجي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## christin (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

*ميرسي كتيييييييييييير*


----------



## kamal_john (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

*thanks for you reply ,, 
i edited this version and released a new version 
download it if you interseted ,,, 
it's powerfull than the old one ,, "Ignore Mission" is working in this version *

http://www.2shared.com/file/2232725/5b05bdd6/Shutdown.html


----------



## maria123 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## tarekmex (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

مشكور يامان وجميلك محفوظ


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

*شكرا جدا جدا جدااااااااااا*
*المسيح معك ويعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## روابي المجد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

شكرررررررررررررا وربي يحفظنا


----------



## روابي المجد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## روابي المجد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## moslem2020 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

معلومة جميل والله


----------



## twety (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

مشكوووووووووووور

ربنا يعوووووضك


----------



## mariny g a (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

شكرا ع البرنامج بس انا مش عارفه اشغله ولو عندك انتى فيرس للفيروس Autoplay لانه مجنن لى الكمبيوتر
ومش عارفه اشتغل 
وعاوزه اعرف انا سمعت ان الفيروس ده ممكن يخلى اى حد يتحكم ف الكمبيوتر بتاعى هل الكلام ده صحيح 
ياريت حد يصحح لى المعلومه ديه


----------



## minaphone2 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*



mariny g a قال:


> شكرا ع البرنامج بس انا مش عارفه اشغله ولو عندك انتى فيرس للفيروس Autoplay لانه مجنن لى الكمبيوتر
> ومش عارفه اشتغل
> وعاوزه اعرف انا سمعت ان الفيروس ده ممكن يخلى اى حد يتحكم ف الكمبيوتر بتاعى هل الكلام ده صحيح
> ياريت حد يصحح لى المعلومه ديه




بصي يا ستي علشان توقفي عمل الفيرس افتحي Start وأختاري Run واكتبي gpedit.msc هيتفتحلك نافذه اختاري منهاuser Configuation وأختاري اخر اختيار اللى هو Administrative Templaters وبعد كده System وروحي على اليمين هتلاقي Turn off Atoplayدوسي عليها مرتين هيتفتحلك نافذه جديده هتختاري منها Enabled وبعد كده تختاري من Turn off Autoplay on 
All Drives ودوسي أوك واعملي ريستارت هتلاقي كله بقي تمام بس على فكره انتي كده مشيلتيش الفيرس انتي بس وقفتيه عن العمل علشان تشيليه أفتحي My Computer وبعدين Tools ثم Folder Option واختاري View واختاري منها show hidden Files and Folders وتشيلي العلامه من على Hide protected operating system files ودوسي اوك 
وادخلى على كل درايفر عندك وامسحي منه copy.exe و host.exe و Autoplay.ini

وكده يكون الفيرس اتشال بأذن الله


----------



## mariny g a (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

اشكرك جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انا فعلا عملت اللى قلت لى عليه على انى اوقف عمل الفيروس 
لكن مش عارفه اشيله خالص لانى بفتح الmy comuter وال tools مش بلاقى folderولا option اشكرك جدا واسفه لتعبك


----------



## kamal_john (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

لو عاوزة تفتحي Folder Option تابعي التالي
Start --> Settings --> Control Panel 
Click on (Folder Option)
then choose [View] option from the Upper controller
Under The Title of -Hidden files and folders- you will click on (show hidden files and folders)
then go to My Computer and delete the files which mention before ,,

او حل آخر
هاتي الجهاز بتاعك عندي المركز وانا اعمله لك :smil15: من غير فلوس كمان !!
ولو مش Folder Option مش بتفتح عندك يبقي فيه Error في الويندز 
الحل علشان كل دا هيبقي 
Re-install your main component of your Windows from the master CD

علي العموم لو اي حد عاوز اي حاجة 
ممكن يبعتلي مباشر علي الايميل بتاعي وانا بإذن برنا احاول اعمله اللي عاوزة 
ولو اي حد عاوز اي برنامج يبتعتي علي طووول وانا احاول اجيبه حتي لو مش عندي
اعزروني يا جماعة انا غير متواجد بالمنتدي كثيرا نظرا لظروف شغلي متاسف جدا


----------



## kamal_john (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

بالنسبة لبرنامج اغلاق الويندز 
الملفات بتنزل في ملف مضغوط يعني لازم تفكي الضغط الاول وبعدين تفتحي الملفات 
ممكن تستملي برنامج الضغط Winrar 3.1 Co دا افضل نسخه من البرنامج ومن برامج الضغط ايضا 
لو مش عندك قولي وانا ارفعه ليكي
باي دلوقتي


----------



## Pierry (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

the link is not working.plz support us with da  working like


----------



## mero_engel (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

*انا مش عارفه اوصل للبرنامج من الموقع ياريت لو حد يوضحلي ازاي*
*ولكم مني جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## kamal_john (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*



mero_engel قال:


> *انا مش عارفه اوصل للبرنامج من الموقع ياريت لو حد يوضحلي ازاي*
> *ولكم مني جزيل الشكر*​



انا آسف جداااا 
الملف تم حفذه ... بس انا رفعته علي لينك تاني 
وارجو المعذرة لاني مش متابع الموضوع بس علشان ظروف شغلي 

لو اي حد عاوز يحمل الملف 
Don't Click on Here 
Enjoy ,,:t16:


----------



## friendlove (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

*شكرا على تعب محبتك
وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك*​


----------



## friendlove (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

*لكن من فضلك من تتعب وترفعة تانى على المنتدى *​


----------



## kamal_john (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

*الملف مرفوع بالفعل علي لينك خارجي 
للتحميل ​**اضغط هناا*
او هناا:kap:​
باااااااااي بقي


----------



## +مادونا+ (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عاوز تقفل الكمبيوتر بتاعك بسرعة جدااااااااااااااا ... حتي لو كنت فاتح*

مشكووووووووووووور ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

